# Flowers in the rain



## littleowl (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 21, 2015)

Lovely!  I love taking close ups of flowers with water droplets.  Sometimes I cheat and us a spray bottle!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2015)

Very pretty Littleflower!


----------



## Cookie (Jun 21, 2015)

Beautiful flower closeups.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 22, 2015)

It really was raining cats and dogs when I took those.
I had to use a plastic bag as a makeshift camera cover. I do have a cover but left it in the car.


----------



## Raven (Jun 22, 2015)

Beautiful flowers littleowl and the raindrops make them even lovelier!


----------

